# WHO'S HUNTIN THE DEVILS THIS WEEKEND?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

WHO'S GOING AFTER THE DEVIL BIRDS THIS WEEKEND WHERE I LIVE SEEMS LIKE THERE WILL BE A WHOLE LOT WHAT DO YOU THINK.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be out chasin' Sage Grouse. Chukars in due time. Good luck to those who go. Watch for snakes.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be hunting sage also and if I happen to run into a Devil he will go out in a blaze of glory! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like I will be out there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I won't be doing much of anything until this month is over and I've gotten all moved into the new place. Once that is all done, I'll be hunting with TW as much as possible for grouse and chukars and probably spending some time in new spots in the marsh as well. 8)


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

I only have half a day to get out, and I'll be after some huns I discovered while messing around last week looking for doves. I'll wait for the snakes to go to bed before I get super serious about chukars, plus I need to shoot a big blue grouse for a little project I'm working on.


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I will be out bright and early Saturday morning looking for them


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll also be out Saturday morning last year didn't seem as good because of the oil rig and the helicompter flying down the ridges and scarring them off. This year I have high hopes I have been seeing them everywhere and in herds of 30-40. Riverrat is The West pretty good never ventured west to much I hunt over by the black hill above Heplers ponds and kinda around Thomson Basin, seems to be a lot of birds everywhere in the area I hunt, so hope I can hit the stinken things, if theres a bird I have trouble taking down it's a chukar.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be out chaseing them 2 more days


----------

